# General > Doanalsin's Diary >  Fit's in 'e Coorier 'e day

## Nwicker60

Caithness Courier headlines for May 22
*THE* impending unveiling of the newly revamped end of the road site at John O Groats, can help trigger a step change in the promotion of Caithness as a holiday destination, it was claimed yesterday.  The conversion of the long-time derelict John O’ Groats House Hotel into 18 up-marked self catering apartments, follows a series of of abortive ventures over the past three decades which had local people doubting whether the redevelopment would every happen.
*THURSO* residents are being asked to sign a petition to open the gates of one of the town’s most popular tourist attractions, and allow visitors inside.  Old St Peter’s Church has remained locked to the public for almost a decade as a result of vandalism to gravestones.  But a group of people is now calling for the church to reopen to the public and is canvassing the streets to get enough support.
*THE* NorSea Group has signed its first strategic working partnerships with local logistics firm Hugh Simpson (Contractors) Ltd.  This follows last month’s announcement that it is to develop a supply base at Scrabster Harbour.  The agreement will see NorSea Group the leading suppliers of base services and integrated logistics systems to the Norwegian oil and gas industry, bringing its experience and resources to the long established Caithness firm.
*THE* patient transport service has been blasted for not operating after 3pm, resulting in a far north multiple sclerosis sufferer being forced to make his own way to hospital to receive treatment.  Allan McEwan (57) was require to attend an appointment at Caithness General Hospital in Wick on Monday.  But when his wife Jan tried to book transport to travel to just over a mile from their home at Newtonhill, she was told it was not available as the service shuts down at 3pm.
*A TEMPORARY* disabled parking space is to be provided in the centre of Wick after demolition works sparked access concerns.  The ongoing demolition of the old council offices in Market Place has seen contractors parking their vehicles in some of the disabled parking bays in the nearby Victoria Place car park.  Around 20 people turned up to discuss the issue, among other, at the latest meeting of the Caithness Disabled Access Panel.
*HEAD* teachers have voice concerns about who should mop up children’s urnine, vomit or other bodily fluids in their schools, under a controversial new janitor set-up in the Highlands.  Teachers have now been told to make emergency calls to Highland Council’s staff should pupils have any unfortunate toilet accidents or other accidents.  But a senior councillor has predicted teachers will still come to pupils’ aid.
*THE* season didn’t end with the championship but Wick Academy boss Barry Wilson said his team is not far away from becoming a title-winning squad.  As Formartine United threw away the league title on the last day of the season to Cove Rangers, Academy made history by becoming  the first Highland League side to win 17 home games in one season.  Only four points off top spot, Wilson said that any other season, their record would have been good enough to with the championship.

----------

